# Temprite



## jamaso (20/8/03)

Just wondering if anyone has the blueprints for a do-it-yourself low cost temprite to connect to S/S kegs, with summer not far away. Thought of a standard esky with tubing coil inside might work OK.


----------



## danbeer (20/8/03)

Don't have blueprints, but...

I'm in the middle of building a setup to handle 50L kegs.. The hardest thing to get is material for the heat exchanger (at a reasonable price  ) I'd hunt arount in newsgroups (try melb.general, or aus.ads.wanted) for secondhand fittings, which will turn out cheaper than LHBS. 
Also, it will be cheaper to find somewhere willing to bend you up a coil of SS tube, rather than getting a chiller plate.

So far, mine has cost me about $70 for all the components except the esky to mount it in, and the gas + regulator.

:chug:


----------



## GMK (20/8/03)

Jamaso

I can give you a SS tube allready coiled that was used by a hotel in a glycol bath. 

I can also get access to others if people are interested.

Dimensions are the tube is in an oval and would fit inside a 18 soda keg....which would make an ideal housing.

You can e-mail me if you or any body else is interested.


----------



## jayse (21/8/03)

iam a little confused as to what your doing here
it sounds more like your building a magic box.a temperite made with a esky would need two coils one for beer and one for refridgerant.unless your putting your warm beer straight into the esky and running the refridgerant though the coil.doesnt sound like a good way.youll need a compressor.
do you mean have a beer line in the esky with ice.

with your idea GMK do you mean to fill the soda keg with beer then have the refirdgerant running in the coil.

what i thought would be the go is have a insulated drum or esky whatever. full of glycol with a refriderant coil comming from a compressor in it and a beer line coil coming from the keg in it or a smaller vessel submerged in it for the beer.

ive made a esky into a magic box its just beer line inside and filled with ice


----------



## Gout (21/8/03)

I think the idea is

warm beer - through coil , that chills the beer.

the coil chills it because its in a esky (etc) full of ice.

get what i mean?

the coil is used for the beer to flow through, the esky to hold the ice


----------



## JWB (21/8/03)

I dont want it to sound to technical fellas...

All I use is an old 9 gallon beer barrel with the top cut out. 

A 44 gallon drum cut in half would be the same. 
Put you beer keg inside and put 4 bags or 5 of ice in and around the bottom...(Make your own in ice cream containers and put a bit of salt to the water and it will last longer)
If your keg is left in the fridge overnight and nice and cold...take it to your BBQ and set up a bar...pour and turn sausages.
As the beer is cold and it draws from the bottom of the barrel it will remain cold to the last drop..I use about 3 meters of line and curl the excess around the barrel making sure its in the ice water ..on very hot days replace the ice as needed.
Ive been using this system for 3 years..never had a complaint about warm beer :angry: 


Cheers JWB


----------



## GMK (21/8/03)

Ok.

The SS tube becomes the beer line. As it is coiled in rectangle - it will not fit very well in an esky.

Hence the statement that it would fit in a 18 ss keg with the top cut off.

Method...
Run tube from beer keg to ss tube that is placed inside the 18 ss soda keg .
Fill keg with ice....
Now warm beer runs from beer keg into ss cooling tube to tap to be dispensed as cold beer.

I hope this clears up any misconceptions.


----------



## jayse (21/8/03)

THIS THREAD IS CALLED TEMPRITE NOT MAGIC BOX.

ben
OF COURSE I KNOW WHAT A MAGIC BOX IS
I HAVE A MAGIC BOX WHICH IS EXACTLY THAT IT IS NOT BY ANYMEANS A TEMPRITE IF YOUR USING ICE.a temprite or has is now being used a glycol(salt water) system uses the same compressor as a fridge to cool .not ice

i think you miss read my post are people trying to discibe and make a real temprite or are they simply talking about a box in which you add ice to if so then theres no discussion needed all you do is put ice in a box with beer line.
but i thought someone wanted to build a REAL TEMPRITE OR GLYCOL SYSTEM .


----------



## kook (21/8/03)

If you want to get really technical TempRite was just a brand name. Other manufactures make beer chilling systems that are not called temprites.

Most people just refer to them all as temprites. I've never heard the term "magic box" before either. Most people refer to them as draft boxes, or picnic draft coolers.


----------



## jayse (21/8/03)

yes kook names asside i was refering to the difference between them.one uses power one uses ice.


----------



## GSRman (22/8/03)

alternatively there's a 'temprite' style thing in adelade on ebay for sale..


----------



## jamaso (22/8/03)

Thanks to all for tips, hints etc. I WAS just looking for a "magic box" or ("chully bun" in NZ).
Seems simple once you get this sort of info. Thanks again


----------

